# For the mods



## Guest (Feb 24, 2013)

Have i been banned for some reason as my account has dissapeared and i cant reply to any post, very strange. Thought i have alwayd been thoroughly helpful 

- Laowei


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dubaisaddler said:


> Have i been banned for some reason as my account has dissapeared and i cant reply to any post, very strange. Thought i have alwayd been thoroughly helpful
> 
> - Laowei


as far as I can see your account as* Laowei * is still active - use the CONTACT link at the top to contact admin & ask there

this is beyond the powers of us mere mods


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> as far as I can see your account as* Laowei * is still active - use the CONTACT link at the top to contact admin & ask there
> 
> this is beyond the powers of us mere mods


Have done thanks, fyi this is the message ive got.

Laowei, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

You are still a junior member that has made less than 5 posts on the site. There are some restrictions placed on new member accounts such not being able to post links, not having a profile page, not being able to use the Private Messaging facility. After you have made 5 posts we will look at upgrading your account to an Active Member status when all the restrictions will be lifted. 
Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## expatforum - rules (Apr 6, 2007)

dubaisaddler said:


> Have i been banned for some reason as my account has dissapeared and i cant reply to any post, very strange. Thought i have alwayd been thoroughly helpful
> 
> - Laowei


Hi Laowei
I have figured out and rectified the problem with the original account. The account was waiting for an email confirmation - which puts the account on hold until it has been confirmed via email. This normally happens when you change something important like a password or an email address. It looks like the email didn't get through to you - perhaps it got lost in a junk folder?

I have now re-activated the original account. Can you please confirm by logging into it and sending me a PM from there. I will then remove the second account once you have confirmed all is well.

Sorry about the confusion.
Regards
Bob


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Excellent, Im back Bob thanks for the prompt response and help. Actually my fault i did change my email address, but didnt go into my email to check for the re-activation link


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Bob saves the day once again!  :clap2:

How did it feel being temporarily banned Laowei?


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Bob saves the day once again!  :clap2:
> 
> How did it feel being temporarily banned Laowei?


Felt like i was a naughty teen disowned by my slightly wayward, hippie parents.


----------



## sparkleteeni (Jan 4, 2013)

And there was me thinking this thread was to do with mods/rockers/quadrophenia ;-)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sparkleteeni said:


> And there was me thinking this thread was to do with mods/rockers/quadrophenia ;-)


Haha! I had to google that one!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

sparkleteeni said:


> And there was me thinking this thread was to do with mods/rockers/quadrophenia ;-)


The Who! My heroes ! I went to the same school as all of them except for Keith Moon. And was lucky enough to see them live countless times before and after Keith Moon died. Happy memories....


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

sparkleteeni said:


> And there was me thinking this thread was to do with mods/rockers/quadrophenia ;-)


Woohoo now watching that made us naughty teenagers!!!!!


----------



## sparkleteeni (Jan 4, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> The Who! My heroes ! I went to the same school as all of them except for Keith Moon. And was lucky enough to see them live countless times before and after Keith Moon died. Happy memories....


Aww wow!! Lucky lucky!!


----------

